# Karate In WV



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anybody know any good schools in or near Charleston, WV?


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

I've been so frustrated I forgot to elaborate.  I was look at the Kung-Fu place around town and was asking aroung about them in the CMA forum and now I'm not sure I should go to these place.  If anyone could point me in the right direction or suggest a Karate school in or near Charleston, WV it wold be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2004)

Once again the question to the question arises... WHICH Karate are you interested in studying...? 
That way at least Tess, Seig and the gang can pull you into their lair... I mean dojo
They're EPAK-ers btw.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Once again the question to the question arises... WHICH Karate are you interested in studying...?
> That way at least Tess, Seig and the gang can pull you into their lair... I mean dojo
> They're EPAK-ers btw.


I need to research that a little more on which one I would like to study. I really don't have a lot of options where I live and I was thinking about this one Kung-Fu place but after doing some research and sittting in on a class I've decided not too.

There is this one place that I took from for awhile before I had to move to Columbus Ohio and that's the school I'll probably go back to again. He combine Karate and TKD. Here is their site http://usamaf.com/ and http://www.usamartialarts.com/. But I found this msgbrd and everyone is talking about lineage and what things to look for and then I found this in one of the foums - http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18377


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 8, 2006)

*An affiliate of Roger Jarret's USA martial arts training centers is in Charlestown. Master Jarret's school is in St. Albans,WV. *
*His schools karate training is generally geared towards USANKF competition. He is the Secretary Genereal of the USANKF. They also teach Jujitsu,Judo,Aikido,Iaido and Okinawan Kobudo. I have know Mr. Jarret for many years and his people are very good. Then, there are many Taekwondo schools in that same are. Mr. Jarret's base is Taekwondo, but he also has blended Japanese karate into the curriculum.  I don't remember my WV geography that well. In Huntington Danny Lane teaches the Chuck Norris system(Tang soo do , Brazillian Jujitsu). I believe that Chuck Norris also has schools in Charlestown as well. There are also a lot of Shoalin Do schools in that area. Shoalin Do is a hybrid system that teaches Shoalin kung fu and elements of karate.*


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 9, 2006)

Check www.uska.net under the member school listings you may find some there also.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 9, 2006)

*There are no schools that are listed with the US karate alliance in WV. *


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 9, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> *There are no schools that are listed with the US karate alliance in WV. *


Oh well just a suggestion.  I didn't check first.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 10, 2006)

*doesn't mean there aren't any. Just not listed on the USKA web site. Most of the USKA people I know are in Ohio and Kentucky. *


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah there are not alot of us in this area of the country.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 10, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> *An affiliate of Roger Jarret's USA martial arts training centers is in Charlestown. Master Jarret's school is in St. Albans,WV. *


 

A short geography lesson:  Charles Town and Charleston are on opposite sides of the state.  Charles Town is about 2 hours from D.C., while Charleston is about 2 hours from Ohio border, and are roughly 6 hours apart.  Yes-  been to both places quite frequently.  It's a common error in spelling with the 2-  distribution centers at my work do it every so often, and we'll get someone elses shipment, or they'll call and ask about roads that exist in the opposite city they need.  Yes-  there is a space in between Charles and Town, to help with googling.  Last I saw, Danny Lane is still teaching.  I hadn't been in that area in a long while, though...


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 10, 2006)

*I did not know that. I meant the one close to Ohio. Charleston,WV *
*I always had to go through there to get to Cedar Lakes camp where we have our annual karate camp.*











tkdgirl said:


> A short geography lesson: Charles Town and Charleston are on opposite sides of the state. Charles Town is about 2 hours from D.C., while Charleston is about 2 hours from Ohio border, and are roughly 6 hours apart. Yes- been to both places quite frequently. It's a common error in spelling with the 2- distribution centers at my work do it every so often, and we'll get someone elses shipment, or they'll call and ask about roads that exist in the opposite city they need. Yes- there is a space in between Charles and Town, to help with googling. Last I saw, Danny Lane is still teaching. I hadn't been in that area in a long while, though...


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Danny Lane runs his main school in Huntington,WV. He may have branch schools, but the last I knew he was still teaching in Huntington. Good guy. *


----------

